# Summer Fleas....



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

Okay..so i could probably sit down with Twinkle and spend an hour picking fleas...that is just disgusting. I live in a pet friendly apartment complex..so we are infested with fleas. To make things even better..i am very allergic to fleas and I wake up almost every morning with a swollen lip or hives all over from the flea bites. I have tried almost everything. I give Twinkle baths, i use frontline flea drops, i use special shampoo..i even give her Body guard supplements (which are supposed to help repel fleas). What else can i do?! i mean..i could just bomb my apartment..but twinkle will just bring new fleas. This is very sad for Twinkle..she is constantly itching..and i have gone through a whole packet of antihistamines. PLEASE HELP! Does anybody have any suggestions?!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

See if you can get Comfortis in your area - any flea that bites your dog will die immediatly, you'll have to keep her on it for at least 6 months to get rid of them all and the break the cycle in your apt.

It took me six months of Frontline plus and daily vaccuming to get my husbands house completely rid of fleas.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Oh no, that sounds terrible for you both.

I don't have any advice but best of luck, getting rid of those pesky critters.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Yikes - that sounds miserable for everyone involved!  I hope you find a solution - too bad you can't get rid of the carpet - I'm sure that would help a lot.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You need to have your apartment treated as I am sure they are living in your carpet. They keep hatching and since they only die when they bite Twinkle, she is still getting bitten. 

Try a different brand of flea preventative. Fleas can develop a resistance to certain products. Try Advantage or, as someone suggested, Comfortis. If you use Comfortis, make sure you don't give Heartguard as a heartworm preventative as the FDA recently found that there can be a deadly reaction when both are used together.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ooo wow hugs ! i have no advice but that sounds terrible , im sure the advice uve gotten now is good get rid of that carpet.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

we don't have a flea problem here but Marj was right about the carpets -treating your dog and not your home will only result in your dog being reinfested and vice versa. I would plan a day and on that day have the apartment 'bombed' and take your pup to get treated as well. My aunt did this (she got her dog dipped - not sure if you have that in your area) and things were much easier to control after that.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm a big Comfortis fan. It worked wonders for us in Flealand. But you absolutely must treat your home. And you need to talk to the complex about treating the environment outside. It is their responsibility.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohhhh Yuuuuuuukk! I have never had an animal with fleas. I would be horrified. It think they may be more prevalent where I have just moved to though, so I will have to check it out with a new vet.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

argh, this morning I woke up with 2 red flea bites on my leg, it's the first time this happened and I'm so grossed out!! help! How do you "bomb" the apartment?? And get rid of them from your bed?? I already use Frontline on Yeager...but I guess he still brought them on my bed.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It takes 24 hours for Frontline to kill the flea. Until then its game on!
Bedding can be washed in hot water. Bombs can be purchased over the counter and have directions for use on them. Typically you and the dog need to leave for several hours.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I would check into a hotel for a few days with your malt..and have your apartment treated/bombed- whatever they do to kill everything.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I feel so sad for both of you. Others have given good advice.

I'm very lucky because we do not have fleas where I live in New Mexico. The Vets even look at you strangely if you ask for flea prevention and then they remind you that we don't have fleas.  So you could always move here. LOL


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

When I lived in NC we had a horrible flea infestation in my home we treated the carpet with a Borate flea control powder. It kills fleas for up to a year and is safe even for children. Comfortis is a godsend and will help your dog. Good luck!


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

For those of you who use Comfortis..i looked it up and it sounds like it will probably work very well..i am concerned about the adverse side effects that it can cause..they say it can cause vomiting, depression, seizures, and a lot of other bad things. Have you guys ever noticed any negative side effects?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The only thing I've seen is vomiting the first time it is given. If you repeat the dose the next day I haven't had one vomit it again. Be sure to give it with food so it is properly absorbed.


----------

